# Alpine 3653 - is this a decent crossover?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I also scored this today when picking up my JL subs. Are these any good? I'm normally not a fan of separate crossovers. I'm debating on whether to hold on to this or not.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got the big brother to that, the 3656 and I like it a lot. I had one of those 3653 back in the day. It's a good crossover. Not huge in features or has steep slopes but they have a low noise floor and do their job just fine. The only thing to keep aware of now at this age is the RCA connections. They are plastic and tend to crack and then provide intermittent connections. That's the only issue I can say about my 3656 (and the 3401 eq).


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Seems like it would be best suited to actively separate a set of components or maybe even some front stage woofers from mids and highs. I'll keep it around for that purpose.

One thing though....what is the subwoofer buffer input for?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Good question about the sub buffer. I've never used it and my 3656 I don't think has it.


----------

